# Chi/pits?



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

A growing trend here in Bakersfield is crossing chi's with pit bulls. Is this happening anywhere else?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG!! I didn't think that was even possible! I haven't heard of it in TN, not to say that it might not be happening. What the heck are people thinking?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

NEVER heard that one,how could a chi give birth to that ? that is terrible


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe the chi would be the male. The reason I ask, my son asked the first time he saw Smoke if he was a chi/pit. Said that is the newest thing among his friends.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:when i was a teenager i was pet sitting 4 10dys.i was watching a male chihuahua and a female german sheppard.when the shephard laid down to go to sleep the chihuahua "had his way".i didnt realize it until the shephard stood up n they were still stuck-lol-i had to hold her down until he could pull out.he didnt learn his lesson-the next nite they were stuck again.luckily,there were no pups


----------



## Gizmo's mom (Aug 20, 2011)

That sounds awful....


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

wild.irish.rose said:


> :hello1:when i was a teenager i was pet sitting 4 10dys.i was watching a male chihuahua and a female german sheppard.when the shephard laid down to go to sleep the chihuahua "had his way".i didnt realize it until the shephard stood up n they were still stuck-lol-i had to hold her down until he could pull out.he didnt learn his lesson-the next nite they were stuck again.luckily,there were no pups


Thanks for that explanation! I was sitting here trying to picture exactly how that could happen. A step stool, maybe??? 

All kidding aside, though, that's awful. I certainly hope the Chi would be the male and not the female!


----------



## Gizmo's mom (Aug 20, 2011)

My husband told me about his friend who bread their chihuahuah with a lab. The chi was the female. He said the puppies (2) were huge and he felt bad for the mom. Some people are just mean, and do mean stuff to animals for fun.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Good lord! What will people come up with next! :/


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

How horrible!. I have chis and pits and I certainly would never think of mixing them together. People are senseless.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I just looked it up online and there is a lot of them out there. Why, I have no idea.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I see them listed a lot on the Chicago craigslist! I think it started out as an accident; it seems around here a lot of people who own pitties also have chi's. And all it takes is one irresponsible owner and bam suddenly there's the new 'designer dog.' So then you get all those other same people who have both breeds; realize how cute the pups are and suddenly there's demand. So the cycle begins when they also don't fix them....


----------



## Gizmo's mom (Aug 20, 2011)

So basically you mix a dog that has a tendency to be..... Mean to strangers...with a dog that can kill in one bite.

Sounds like a match made in hell.


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

ive heard of it. and i think it is so stupid. its like breeding monster dogs. chis are crazy little dogs, but its cute because there little and cant really do much, but if your breeding them with pits, then that is the crazy chi heart with the strong body of a pitbull. not a good idea. pits already have such a bad name.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

michele said:


> NEVER heard that one,how could a chi give birth to that ? that is terrible


Hahah nooo! The Chihuahua would be the sire due to size & the dam would be a Pitbull

Nope not round here theyre "illllegal" anyway (in the uk)


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> I just looked it up online and there is a lot of them out there. Why, I have no idea.


that doesnt look to have any resemblance to a Chihuahua at all?


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

omg-thats horrible.how did she give birth?-c-section i would guess.then again mayb nature compensated.i wish i had a pic of those pups.i would think the best idea would b 2 have a smaller male.when i was breeding poms thats what i did.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Gizmo's mom said:


> So basically you mix a dog that has a tendency to be..... Mean to strangers...with a dog that can kill in one bite.
> 
> Sounds like a match made in hell.



My thoughts exactly! That is probably the most irresponsible "mix" anyone could ever breed for. People are unbelievable...


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

thats the problem some people are irresponsible, probably thought they would make a great fighting dog. makes me sick


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> that doesnt look to have any resemblance to a Chihuahua at all?


This particular one weighs about 7 to 8 pounds. The poster also said that this dog was the only one of the litter to really have the body type of a pitt, the rest looked more chi-like.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

They are adorable, but I agree, what a horrible combination!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

People will mix anything with anything to try to get something they would be rare that someone would buy :-(


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh my gosh i dont know what to say except wrong!


----------



## Heatheryou (Oct 2, 2008)

That sounds like a match not made in heaven. Some dog combos just should not be.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Yes I know someone who Had a female pit and a male chihuahua.The female pit back her butt up to the couch where the chi was and he done what he had to do and they had babies I never got to see them.But I wanted to lol.


----------

